# Drilled/slotted rotors for 06 GTO's



## aaaaa5star (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been looking for months as have others and finally found the performance rotors for the 06's $500 for all 4 thought that was reasonable compared to the dealer.

thought others would like to know as well. 

found them here Performance Brakes - Brake Pads, Brake Rotors and Brake Kits

cheers,
JWarty:


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Brake world (dont) they never answer phoe, shipping non exist, customer service sucks just my 2 cents.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

aaaaa5star said:


> I have been looking for months as have others and finally found the performance rotors for the 06's $500 for all 4 thought that was reasonable compared to the dealer.
> 
> thought others would like to know as well.
> 
> ...


I bought a set of slotted/cross drilled for $225 shipped to my door off of ebay, I have an 04 so they are alittle cheaper than the 05-06


----------



## aaaaa5star (Apr 8, 2008)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I bought a set of slotted/cross drilled for $225 shipped to my door off of ebay, I have an 04 so they are alittle cheaper than the 05-06


yeah i found out the hard way that the 04's and 05-06' use different rotors


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

Thunder Racing - Brake Rotors they are high as hell but they have them


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

cwbimp said:


> Thunder Racing - Brake Rotors they are high as hell but they have them


yea, I wonder why the `05-`06 rotors are better then twice the price as the `04s?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

TireRack.com has everything from Fluid, to Lines, Pads and rotors. Competitive pricing and super fast shipping. I've been going through them for years with no complaints. They carry DBA, Powerslot, and a host of other mfg's, as well as BBK's and other nick-nacks. It's a 'safe' one stop shop.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

if i was you i would just go with slotted not X drilled and slotted 
as the X drilled rotor tend to crap between the holes and isn't really good for strength


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

vxssls1 said:


> if i was you i would just go with slotted not X drilled and slotted
> as the X drilled rotor tend to crap between the holes and isn't really good for strength


Common Myth!! 

Perpetuated by cheap, casted rotors. Buy off-brand/questionable rotors, and they will warp, crack etc.... Now, is it possible to warp and crack units that cost almost 10K.... you betcha. BUT, unless your name is on the SCCA, ALMS, or NASA pro-tour drivers list, the only way to warp, crack, or otherwise damage a rotor is almost impossible. The only feasible scenario would be driving through a puddle after a "LLLOOOONNNG" downhill canyon run. The thermal shock "could" warp of even crack your rotor regardless of slots, or X-drills, regardless of cost or quality. If you're warping/cracking your rotors from driving/autocrossing/tracking, buy some better rotors, and/or research the pad/rotor compatibility. A pad that generates and operates in temps of 800-1000 degrees, for obvious reasons can't be matched to a rotor designed to operated in the 500-700 degree temp range.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

What i have heard is that the drilled and slotted rotors dont really do that mutch for you. i heard that the only reason that rotors are drilled is when formula indi cars were looking for a way to cut weight. and the slotted part of the rotor is back in the 60's? the break pads were made with espedis and the slotted rotor prevented it from glazing. Im not saying thats the truth and it could be just a bunch of geberish. please dont get mad lol. thats what iv heard. i was also thinking about buying some myself


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

exwrx said:


> Common Myth!!
> 
> Perpetuated by cheap, casted rotors. Buy off-brand/questionable rotors, and they will warp, crack etc.... Now, is it possible to warp and crack units that cost almost 10K.... you betcha. BUT, unless your name is on the SCCA, ALMS, or NASA pro-tour drivers list, the only way to warp, crack, or otherwise damage a rotor is almost impossible. The only feasible scenario would be driving through a puddle after a "LLLOOOONNNG" downhill canyon run. The thermal shock "could" warp of even crack your rotor regardless of slots, or X-drills, regardless of cost or quality. If you're warping/cracking your rotors from driving/autocrossing/tracking, buy some better rotors, and/or research the pad/rotor compatibility. A pad that generates and operates in temps of 800-1000 degrees, for obvious reasons can't be matched to a rotor designed to operated in the 500-700 degree temp range.


I have seen it happen to a few rotors and they havent been cheapies ether
yeah if you pay big dollars you wont have a problem but I cant see the merit in it it would have to make them weaker ,I know the V8 supercars over here use slotted rotors
it just my preference but I would never get X drilled rotors


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Interesting.... I work with a group out here in Cali that hosts track days pretty much every weekend.... and I haven't seen any warped rotors unless someone drove the piss out of them, and then someone being an "Amazing" driver. 

Don't know what kind of rotors you're referring to, again, the pad/rotor match-up may be the culprit here (read previous post for a brief on that). Why don't you give DBA a call, since you're an aussie. 

In regards to slotting/drilled.... the Drilled weight savings are negligble. The benefit to drilled rotors is the cooling of the rotor itself. Now some say, that due to less mass of the rotor, it will heat up more quickly, negating any benefit from the drilling.

Slots are designed to allow the escape if super-heated gases during extreme braking (the same benefit is claimed by Drilled rotors). The pad will greate a layer of gas, separating it from the rotor, rendering it in-effective. The slotted rotors are designed to not only alleviate the escape of the gases, but also to shave the pad, ensuring a clean (read not glazed) surface.

OEM... well you'll find it all. AMG's have cross drilled. MBZ swears by these, as the drilled work better with cooling. E63, CL63, and any other 63 have massive brake packages.... all drilled. One of my close friends is a tech for MBZ dealership, and in 6 years, has yet to see a cracked rotor.

Again, if you claim to have numerous people telling you that they had warped rotors, before blaming the rotor's drilling/slotting... look at the other factors that would create failures. They are as follows.....

1. Heat: the rotor operated under extreme temps outside it's designed temp range. This could be caused by numerous factors such as incompatible pads, insufficient pad material, keeping the pad pressed against the rotor while extremely hot i.e. stopping the car while rotor and pad are at extreme temps thereby creating hot spots, and uneven heating/cooling areas... or my favorite, driving with the left foot on the brake, while pressing the gas at the same time.

2. Thermal Shock. Extreme temp changes to the rotor. Driving/stopping in a puddle while rotor is extremely hot.

I really can't think of many more reasons for rotors failing. Again, failures are rare, and if they do occur, almost always because of some other factor, not the drill/slotting.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The number 1 reason I see for rotors warping is using an impact wrench to put the wheels on. You should use a torque wrench to ensure all lug nuts are the same tightness. We`re not in the Indy 500!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


Rukee said:


> The number 1 reason I see for rotors warping is using an impact wrench to put the wheels on. You should use a torque wrench to ensure all lug nuts are the same tightness. We`re not in the Indy 500!


:lol::lol::lol:

Though... depending on the wheel, you damage may be more severe to the rim...lol.


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

2nd that on brake world took me 3 months to get money back. They never answer the phone the person u need is always at lunch. Tell everyone u know dont do business with them HORRIBLE SERVICE.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

full set of dba with hawk pads are like around 600bux


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

We now have DBA rotors available, Hawk pads will be available a couple days.


----------

